# we lost buddy today



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

we took buddy back to the vet and his kidneys had shut down. he hadn't really eaten or drank much in 3 days. the vet said he was suffering and the humane thing to do would be to put him to sleep. we already knew that but it was still very hard to say goodbye to the sweetest coolest cat ever. he was such a gentle handsome boy!










he even shared his window with a crazy little kitten,










and a saucy 9 month old,










RIP baby boy.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

((HUGS)) So sorry for your loss. I am still morning the loss of mine. Just try to focus on the time you had with him. The smiles will help with the tears. Some.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry. It's such a huge loss when its someone so special.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome boy. Hugs.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss he was beautiful!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

What a beauty, I am so sorry. So hard when we lose our buddies.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Ella, I'm so sorry:'(
The last, most important gift of love you can give...to set them Free to Fly to the Bridge...
No more pain, Sweet Buddy...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear it


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful kitty!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

run free at the rainbow bridge, buddy! you are such a handsome sweet-looking boy.
hugs and kisses to ellag and family. sending warm thoughts your way.:heart


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I've been with my husband 11 years and today is the first time I ever saw him cry. buddy was his first pet and he is really tore up. I had to beg to get a kitten and he really hated him at first. he didn't want him on the bed so he would shut the door and buddy would scratch and scratch, drove him nuts. buddy finally figured out he wasn't allowed on the bed if dad was in it, but it was ok if just mom was there.

then buddy slowly started being his cat. my husband always prays and meditates when he first gets up in the morning and buddy would sit on the bed with him. anytime dad was on the couch he was right beside him sitting on the arm. buddy rarely meowed but he was so smart and he knew when someone was upset. he was not a lap cat at all but if someone was really upset or crying he would jump in their lap for a while.

when he was little he would wake me up by patting my cheek 3 x and he never unsheathed his claws. always 3 times. when my daughter found our 7 y/o black male cat he was about 3-4 weeks old and near death. his feral mother had abandoned him. he was the most pitiful looking kitten you ever saw. he looked like a drowned rat so that's how he got the name ratman but after just a few hisses buddy took over as his mama. he curled up with him and made sure he kept clean. it was so cute how he acted like a mama cat. ratman has been looking for him but tucker is keeping him company. it's a good thing he came along when he did. we are really going to miss him. thanks everyone..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry ellag.  He was a sweet and beautiful kitty. Hugs to you and to your husband.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Sending my condolences for Buddy. He sounds like a wonderful, beloved kitty. I'm so sorry to hear of his passing


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome cat


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So many of us have lost our beloved cats! I hope Buddy will say hi to all our sweet furbabies that have past on! I understand how much this hurts!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Only time dulls the pain. He sounds like a wonderful soul. Buddy RIP.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss, before smokey died I have not shed a tear for over 25 years since I was around 12-13 years old..

I still have days of waking up only to realize a part of me is missing, 2 months later the tears can still flow just as easily as it was yesterday..


Being a man I have no shame crying from the most tender part of my heart,. The loss of my pet was the single most devastating blow I have experienced and I have been threw a lot, it has changed me...

Time will ease the pain although that in itself is painful

Sorry for your loss, he was a very handsome boy, it eases my own pain knowing others are going threw the same thing and we are not alone


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, how heartbreaking to hear this. Buddy was a gorgeous and very sweet cat. He will always be in your and your husband's heart, I'm sure. It's always so hard to let them go  Hugs to you and your family for losing your beloved cat.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Buddy. What a handsome boy he is, too. Eternal petpets to him, and gentle hugs for you.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry to read this. Looks like He stayed long enough to pass on his wisdom to Tucker and Valentine and know they would not replace him but hopefully in time would help to ease the pain of him going. You will always have the wonderful memories of that handsome boy


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very,very sorry for you! It is never an easy decision to make but you did the right thing. He is happy and thank God you have the hope that you will have an eternity together one day.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Chris66 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sad to hear it. Sounds like he was lucky to have you as family....


----------

